# Audi A6-A4 Engine 107K Miles for sale or trade



## poldo (Oct 11, 2009)

I have an Engine that came off an A6, it is a 2.8 with 107K miles, which I believe will also fit an A4, looking to sell for $900 or possibly trade for a transmission, for a A6 Avant Quattro, either auto or manual (but I would need peddles as well). I am in SoCal, willing to drive a couple of hundred miles for potential buyer or trader, PM me or if really interested call me or text me at 562-881-3280.


----------

